# Puking.



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi did this as a puppy and still does it occasionally. He seems to have an acid reflux type of problem when there isn't anything in his stomach. One of the things I did as a puppy was feed him 3 times a day. First thing in the morning as soon as he came in from going potty, about 2pm when I got home from school, and then again at about 10-11pm right before bed. These days he eats first thing in the morning and then later at night, about 9-10pm. 

If I feed Kodi earlier than 9 he will puke up yellow bile in the early hours of the morning. If he refuses to eat (he doesn't eat well when we travel) I keep some zantac on hand to keep him from vomiting. 

He was checked out by the vet when he was younger and they didn't find anything wrong with him. And I could manage it with changing his feeding schedule and some Zantac.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you noticed feeding them earlier or a change in their food? Sounds like empty bellies. Mine will do this too from time to time. And we give each of them a treat before bed but apparently thats not always enough. I would try feeding later or increase their PM meal a little more. 

I do hate those pukes - I feel bad when they do that


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed. Riley used to do this often (usually he prefered 3-4am). I began giving him a treat years ago at bedtime (just a nice sized biscuit), and it worked great. Reduced the vomiting to only a few times a month.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

It never occurred to me that this was the problem. I have always fed my dogs in the morning when I get up and then again at lunch time. I did decide to wait until maybe 9 pm to give them their dinner, but I couldn't stand it. The whole lot of them followed me round the house and looked at me and got all excited if I walked in the kitchen. In the end I am afraid I gave up and just fed them at noon. 

I do give them a treat at bed time, but its usually only a little dog biscuit. 

Do you think it would help the problem if I divided up their food three ways and gave them something at around 9 pm?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I would think so. At least try it for a while and see if it helps. I know it helped Kodi when pushed his dinner back late.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco did this too as a puppy. Feeding a small meal before bedtime got rid of it. Apparently some dogs just have high stomach acid, and too long on an empty stomach can cause this.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

My male will puke bile in the morning unless I give him a small snack before bedtime. Some plain yogurt or lowfat cottage cheese does the trick.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am going to try feeding them a small meal later in the evening. They all had some dog biscuits before bed - little tiny ones - they got three each. Tyson still puked about 8 am - but Lucy was fine.

Thanks for the advice. It would never have occurred to me!


----------

